# Excel 2013 - slow connection to external datasource



## bren1519 (Nov 5, 2005)

I am currently testing Office 2013 in conjunction with our query software (ShowCase). We are currently using Office 2007.

To explain briefly, ShowCase comes with an Excel add-in that allows me to embed queries into an Excel spreadsheet. I add the query, then add query references for the data I wish and when I open the spreadsheet I am prompted to refresh the data. This allows up to date data from our financial database to be pulled into a spreadsheet.

The spreadsheet in Excel 2007 takes 2-3 mins to open as it connects to the software etc. When I try to open it in Excel 2013, it is taking 20 minutes to open the spreadsheet. The actual updating of the queries and data takes the same in both versions but closing the spreadsheet (and connection) again takes 20 mins in Excel 2013.

I have already contacted the vendor of the query software but they have determined that it is an Excel issue not a ShowCase issue.

Finally to my question: Is there anyone out there that has found a similar problem in accessing an external database with Excel 2013? And/or anybody with any ideas or opinions? 

My workaround is to split the workbook into four pieces and then link the workbooks as reducing the number of queries allows the spreadsheet to open in a more reasonable time. However as it works fine with Excel 2007 (and also with Excel 2000), I wondered if anyone knew why Excel 2013 would have a problem.

Thx for any help or ideas!
Brenda


----------

